# BMX racing.



## Keith Oates (29 Mar 2008)

This is something that I've never followed but because Shanaze Reade is reported as saying she will concentrate on BMX and not the sprint scene for the Olympics I thought I would check it out. I therefore googled and opened up some info. Now I know we should be friedly to all cycling disciplines but this has to be a joke. Those bike are for kids and some trick riders surely not in as a serious Olympic competition!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Austin (29 Mar 2008)

Americans have taken it very seriously

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhbFWScwCK0


Great example of it here too

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNvy_uEAuBU&feature=related


The bmx 'track' racing is very serious and arguably very strong competition.
I'm glad its in, as its fast, competitive sport that will be good to watch.

But i suppose where does the line get drawn?
Longest wheelie competition?
highest bunny hop?
longest trackstand?


----------



## wafflycat (29 Mar 2008)

BMX has as much legitimacy to be an Olympic sport as any other (synchronised swimming anyone?). To be good at BMX requires a lot of determination, skill and fitness. The only shame is they dropped the kilo from track to make way for BMX. That was wrong IMO, as the kilo is to cycling what the 100m is to athletics. Can't imagine the 100m ever being dropped from the Olympics...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2008)

Personally, I think it looks ridiculous. I used to race BMX as a kid, and it was great. Then it gets 'professionalised' and adults start doing it for big bucks whilst looking like chimps riding circus bikes. I am sure it is very skillful, blah blah, blah, but it has basically taken away something that was for children...


----------



## mondobongo (31 Mar 2008)

Its fast paced racing thats exciting to watch and worth having in the games, its also the inspiration behind 4X which is BMX on Mountain Bikes.

Flatlands is pretty cool stuff as a discipline within a discipline just how much practice to pull off those moves.

Nice video here Steven Blatter Flatland BMX


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2008)

It doesn't do it for me. Speedway without the motor? I guess it's a subjective thing on where to draw the line on Olympic events - it's possible to make a case for lots more fringe activities but as Wafflycat says the biggest travesty was to drop the kilo.


----------



## sheddy (31 Mar 2008)

If the Oly commitee have to drop anything they should have started with the synchronized posing events


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2008)

sheddy said:


> If the Oly commitee have to drop anything they should have started with the synchronized posing events



The Busby Berkeley Award for the silliest competition - Sync swimming or sync diving?


----------



## Odyssey (31 Mar 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> Those bike are for kids...





FlyingMonkey said:


> ...and adults start doing it for big bucks whilst looking like chimps riding circus bikes...but it has basically taken away something that was for children...



Why is it for children?

Can anyone give a valid answer to that?

It seems a very closed-minded opinion to me.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Mar 2008)

Odyssey said:


> Why is it for children?
> 
> Can anyone give a valid answer to that?
> 
> It seems a very closed-minded opinion to me.



I just did tell you why. It started off as a kids thing. I used to race BMX back in the early 1980s. Adults commercialised it. I liked the uncomplicated fun of it...


----------



## Odyssey (31 Mar 2008)

It may have started off as a 'kids thing' but that doesn't make it so now. I dare say a lot of sports started out as kids things. Until the kids begin to mature.

I watched 5 minutes of track racing the other day. I know quite a few of you are into that. People pedalling around a circular track. It wasn't particularly exciting but that's a matter of personal preference. It is however, very little different to BMX racing. BMX race on dirt and there's a few jumps on the way. At the end of the day they're all racing around a track on bikes, it's the same activity.

Yet you make it sound like an over-commercialised joke that shouldn't be taken seriously. You do realise that adults ride BMX without the lure of money? It has not taken away anything from children. Kids are still welcome to ride BMX as they are any other bike. In fact it's those kids that will still be riding when they become adults, which is where 99% of the adult BMXers come from.

Most people, especially the younger generations don't have any interest in the Olympics anymore because nothing in it apeals to them. It's about time the archaic sports had a shake up before it becomes completely obsolete.


----------



## Keith Oates (31 Mar 2008)

That's interesting, which, in your opinion, are the Archaic sports!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odyssey (31 Mar 2008)

Put it this way, how many kids do you know that rush home to watch the Olympics? 

I don't even know any adults that watch it to be honest. probably unfair of me to call some of the sports archaic and it would be hypocritical to belittle them but most people simply don't have much interest in it. I think the only people I've seen watch it with pride are the over 50s.


----------



## simonali (31 Mar 2008)

rich p said:


> Speedway without the motor?



Motocross, you mean? (B*MX*)

I think it looks like a pretty cool spectator sport, but I do agre about the track disciplines being dropped. Was there really a need for that?


----------



## papercorn2000 (31 Mar 2008)

If anyone wants to interfere with synchronised swimming or women's beach volleyball, they'll have me to deal with!


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2008)

papercorn2000 said:


> If anyone wants to interfere with synchronised swimming or women's beach volleyball, they'll have me to deal with!




Funnily enough, I just heard on the news that they're going to be performing these two sports naked in Beijing but only if you read this post after midnight tonight


----------



## Rhythm Thief (1 Apr 2008)

BMX (especially flatlands) looks like a lot of fun. The last I heard, there wasn't an age limit on having fun.


----------



## Dave5N (1 Apr 2008)

rich p said:


> It doesn't do it for me. Speedway without the motor? I guess it's a subjective thing on where to draw the line on Olympic events - it's possible to make a case for lots more fringe activities but as Wafflycat says the biggest travesty was to drop the kilo.



Nope. You're thinking of cycle speedway.


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> BMX (especially flatlands) looks like a lot of fun. The last I heard, there wasn't an age limit on having fun.



I don't think many would say that BMXing shouldn't be allowed but it's more a question of where you draw the line on Olympic sports.


----------



## papercorn2000 (1 Apr 2008)

Why not, sports come and go in and out of vogue, "plunging" anyone?

In 100 years time, it may be that no one cycles and there are no cycling events at all!


----------



## Dave5N (2 Apr 2008)

I'm glad it's in. It's good fun.

I'd put cycle speedway in as well. Maybe drop the boring old TT to make room?


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2008)

I can think of a few events that I'd drop. The spurious walking races for a start.


----------



## Dave5N (2 Apr 2008)

I reckon they cheat and jog a bit when they get round the corner.


----------



## Dave5N (2 Apr 2008)

Rich - one more post, mate.


----------



## mickle (3 Apr 2008)

Is spurious walking really an olympic sport?


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2008)

Dave5N said:


> Rich - one more post, mate.



I hadn't even noticed, Dave! I suppose I ought to make it a more erudite and notable one than usual.


_edited_ Damn, too late!


----------

